# Download(IE) bleibt immer wieder stehen



## Deedz (3. November 2003)

Ich hab da ein dickes Problem mit dem Internet Explorer Dwonload!

Surf im I-net, hab auch eigentlich ne schnelle Firmen-Leitung (standard: 100-300 KB Downloadrate!) 

Aber seit neustem laufen alle downloads nur noch mit ca. 50-100 KB/sec (sie fangen mit ca 150-200 an und gehen dann runter auf 100-50!), naja gut das kann man noch verkraften und das kann ja auch sonstige ursachen haben!

Nur das prob. ist ja auch das alle größeren downloads(mehr als ca. 5 MB) immer stehen bleiben, also nicht zu ende gedownloadet werden!

ich geh über LAN ins I-net(standleitung), über isdn geht es perfekt ohne stehen zu bleiben!

Und hab auch schon gedacht das es an den servern liegt, aber kann net sein da mein arbeitskollege vom gleichen server downgeloadet hat, da blieb er bei mir natürlich stehen und bei ihm lief alles wie geschmiert ausser das er keine 100-300 KB zur verfügung hatte sondern nur 50 aber das is ja egal!


----------



## Erpel (3. November 2003)

Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 und Norton Firewall/Internet Security 2001?

Dann ist das das Problem.
Wenn du das ausschließen kannst fällt mir nichts ein. Außer mal Virencheck machen.


----------



## Deedz (4. November 2003)

Service Pack 4 hab ich und hatte auch norton 2003 drauf!

Dann hab ich einen Online-Virencheck über BitDefender gemacht, da hat er den Trojan.IRC.Flood.BR gefunden! 

Jooo bin ich glücklich hab meine downloadrate wieder und kann jetzt endlich wieder größere sachen ziehen! 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

